# Rio Olympics!



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2016)

Can't wait! I love the Olympics, have been watching as much of it as I can since 1968!  Here's the official schedule - shame their evening is the middle of the night for us, but that's what you get from living on a planet with 24 timezones! 

https://www.rio2016.com/en/schedule-and-results

What's your favourite sport? I really look forward to the athletics, but will watch anything - great to see those sports that rarely make it onto our screens


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes, me too - really looking forward to this.  Athletics and cycling are the big draws for me although I too can get drawn into the more obscure sports especially if GB has a chance of a medal.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 3, 2016)

Yep should make for a fantastic event. Boxing, judo and all of the track and field stuff. As Matt suggests there always seem to be a few things going on that I wouldn't ordinarily consider that catch my eye and I get hooked on them for a while at least.


----------



## Bloden (Aug 3, 2016)

My fav is the synchronized swimming - I start off watching it ft for a larf, then become mesmerized by it all!  Tbh, I'm not that interested in watching sport, I'd rather be doing it.


----------



## Robin (Aug 3, 2016)

I'll be watching all the equestrian stuff, of course! But I enjoy the track and field, and I'll dip in and out of bits of anything else. ( except golf, maybe)


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 3, 2016)

I'll be watching as much of the track and field stuff as I can. I also enjoy watching the swimming and gymnastics.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 3, 2016)

I'll watch anything sporting, so no synchronised swimming for me, and no golf, which is a pastime, not a sport. (If you need an umbrella to do it, it can't be a sport)

There, that should start a lively discussion....


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I'll watch anything sporting, so no synchronised swimming for me, and no golf, which is a pastime, not a sport. (If you need an umbrella to do it, it can't be a sport)
> 
> There, that should start a lively discussion....


I've never been taken that much by sports that have their own, often more prestigious, competitions - certainly golf, but also things like football or tennis. But that's probably because they are not interesting due to their ubiquity, whereas things like modern pentathlon (for example) are rarely encountered.


----------



## Caroline (Aug 3, 2016)

if I can avoid watching the Olympics I will, but this is due to all the bad memories of things that have happened in my personal life around and from the time of the 2012 olympics


----------



## Flower (Aug 3, 2016)

I love the diving and swimming events plus I watch in awe at all the track and field events and the amazing athletes who have beautiful working ankle joints, good stuff.


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 3, 2016)

I love it, love it.

I had already found, and bookmarked the site you sent the link too, but this morning, I was in the garage, having dropped my car in super-early, I decided I'd have a coffee before heading off until lunchtime.

Whilst there, I picked through the newspapers, including the Daily Mail (well, I was killing time!).  Much to my surprise it had a really excellent Olympics TV feature, highlighting what's on every day, whom any likely Brit medal candidates could be, and the day's highlight events, and the time the are schedule.  It was fabulous.

Where it all went a bit wrong is when I forgot to buy a copy of the paper,  It was well worth the cost of the paper, and to add insult to injury, I can't find that content online.

I may just have to have a great big sulk!


----------



## Bry Caby (Aug 3, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I'll watch anything sporting, so no synchronised swimming for me, and no golf, which is a pastime, not a sport. (If you need an umbrella to do it, it can't be a sport)
> 
> There, that should start a lively discussion....



What outdoor sports would not benefit from an umbrella during a British summer?

Not sure what the spectator value of Golf is? Whtching the wimps dodging mosquitos?

Football is the the sport I find the least interesting to watch (unless its that bunch of overpaid himbos' being hammered by unknowns - that is entertainment).


----------



## eggyg (Aug 3, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I'll watch anything sporting, so no synchronised swimming for me, and no golf, which is a pastime, not a sport. (If you need an umbrella to do it, it can't be a sport)
> 
> There, that should start a lively discussion....


That made me laugh. I agree about golf, waste of a good walk!


----------



## Stoke 109 (Aug 5, 2016)

Golf what a silly game , you whack a ball as hard and as far as you can then walk to it . If you have a well trained dog with you it would go and fetch it and save you the walk .


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 6, 2016)

Did anyone else see the opening ceremony?  Amazing, although I got bored with the endless parade of teams; but the rest was spectacular (I could have sworn that those buildings in the opening sequence actually popped out of the arena floor, instead of being just a clever use of perspective) and the mobile sculpture which accompanied the flame was simply beautiful.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> Did anyone else see the opening ceremony?  Amazing, although I got bored with the endless parade of teams; but the rest was spectacular (I could have sworn that those buildings in the opening sequence actually popped out of the arena floor, instead of being just a clever use of perspective) and the mobile sculpture which accompanied the flame was simply beautiful.


I've recorded it and about to watch it  Way past my bedtime - haven't decided yet how to adapt my sleep patterns or whether to risk recording things. I hate finding out who wins and prefer the build up and atmosphere of 'live' - highlights programmes have a habit of showing you tiny clips which offer no real feeling for the events. Also staying away from social media, which have a habit of announcing results unprompted!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 6, 2016)

I need to catch up with opening ceremony after dog walk, parkrun, packing up from house I've been minding, driving Norfolk to Yorkshire etc. For London opening ceremony, I was within earshot, in a windowless control room, less than 100m from stadium. In order to see fireworks, Police opened fire door, which did not meet with approval from Fire Service, to put it mildly! 
I'll be looking out especially for triathlon, as I work on lots of triathlons and met Alistair and Jonny Brownlee last summer, when I volunteered at a Brownlee Foundation introductory event for children. The brothers stayed long after the children and teachers left, helping to clear away branding, pick up litter, chatting with volunteers etc. Lovely guys!


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 6, 2016)

I will be hiding under a rock with my fingers in my ears trying to ignore it until the gymnastics.  I might be fairly sporty myself but I just can't stand watching it, I do love the gymnastics though, amazing


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> Did anyone else see the opening ceremony?  Amazing, although I got bored with the endless parade of teams; but the rest was spectacular (I could have sworn that those buildings in the opening sequence actually popped out of the arena floor, instead of being just a clever use of perspective) and the mobile sculpture which accompanied the flame was simply beautiful.


Just watched it  Absolutely agree about the sculpture at the end - stunning!


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 6, 2016)

I thought the opening ceremony was stunning, and beautiful. Shame about the speeches, but I agree- fantastic sculpture at the end. And I watched it live, so I got out of bed at 11.45 this morning. Missed the first 45 minutes of the Test Match, but that is whole different discussion...


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 8, 2016)

I watched some of the Road Race Cycling yesterday ...one of the commentators said "_*These Olympic Cyclists have to eat and drink constantly while they're riding..."*_

Well, I can do both of those things ...in fact, I can be pretty damn good at doing those things. The cycling itself might be a bit of a tough ask but what the heck ...2 out of 3 ain't bad!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> I watched some of the Road Race Cycling yesterday ...one of the commentators said "_*These Olympic Cyclists have to eat and drink constantly while they're riding..."*_
> 
> Well, I can do both of those things ...in fact, I can be pretty damn good at doing those things. The cycling itself might be a bit of a tough ask but what the heck ...2 out of 3 ain't bad!


That was a brutal race  Apparently the Dutch woman who crashed when she was leading has fractured her spine  -hope she recovers OK. Felt sorry for the American who got passed within sight of the finish and didn't get a medal  Good ride from Lizzie A


----------



## grovesy (Aug 8, 2016)

I thought they read out a tweet from her on breakfast telly saying she was ok!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2016)

grovesy said:


> I thought they read out a tweet from her on breakfast telly saying she was ok!


Lucky to be alive, I think!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 8, 2016)

Northerner said:


> That was a brutal race  Apparently the Dutch woman who crashed when she was leading has fractured her spine  -hope she recovers OK. Felt sorry for the American who got passed within sight of the finish and didn't get a medal  Good ride from Lizzie A



That crash was horrendous.  Normal crashes and they end up with road rash or at worst break a bone but that was something else.   Glad she is recovering.  Lizzie was unlucky really and it must have been mentally very tough with all what's gone on over the last few weeks.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 8, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> I watched some of the Road Race Cycling yesterday ...one of the commentators said "_*These Olympic Cyclists have to eat and drink constantly while they're riding..."*_
> 
> Well, I can do both of those things ...in fact, I can be pretty damn good at doing those things. The cycling itself might be a bit of a tough ask but what the heck ...2 out of 3 ain't bad!



They're on a 1000 calories an hour!


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 8, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> They're on a 1000 calories an hour!


Where do I sign?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 10, 2016)

Olympian body match - 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/36984887

I match a distance walker I've never heard of from Canada and two middle distance runners.  As might be expected I'm on the right of the scale for age  but there's hope for me yet as I do match 8 athletes in age. 

Where do you fit in?


----------



## Robin (Aug 10, 2016)

Oh! This looked fun, so I tried it, but it said I matched three athletes by the name of 'unknown'.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 10, 2016)

Bit of an odd question, but has anyone seen any albums and stickers on sale for Olympics 2016? Usually Panini issue an album, but I haven't seen any. There were plenty of supermarkets selling European Cup football albums earlier this year. I still have my 1972 Munich Olympics album, with stickers from Esso petrol station.


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 10, 2016)

My closest match is an Iranian Weightlifter whose name would score 342 at Scrabble.
The closest I get to weightlifting is waiting for lifts.


----------



## Lindarose (Aug 10, 2016)

I tried the match game but alas my age was the spoiler. Now if I was 40 years younger .....


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 10, 2016)

My closest was an Egyptian Wightlifter, but had the same problem as Lindarose. Anno domini....


----------



## Copepod (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm not going to try to match a competitor, as I'm just a bit too old for that. I would love the option to be matched to a Rio volunteer, as I was one of the 70,000 Games Makers for London 2012. Occasionally I wear my London 2012 trousers, most recently when volunteering on swim start at International Triathlon Union competition in Leeds, where a fellow volunteer spotted logo on my leg (we were only issued with T shirts for triathlon) and we compared experiences - she was based at netball venue, while I was a medical dispatcher at Olympic Park. Another long standing friend (we were in same Ranger Venture Unit as teenagers) was also on the pontoon. We see each other a few times a year, as she is now a triathlon referee and coach, after being a Games Maker at Hyde Park triathlon. Once a year, I work at a corporate adventure race, usually in the same team as a man who was a driver in purple.


----------



## Robin (Aug 10, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> I tried the match game but alas my age was the spoiler. Now if I was 40 years younger .....





mikeyB said:


> My closest was an Egyptian Wightlifter, but had the same problem as Lindarose. Anno domini....


It says they only use your date of birth if there's more than three athletes that match, and then they go with the closest, so that shouldn't affect it. I assume they have a whole load of listed statistics where they can't or won't identify the person.


----------



## Robin (Aug 10, 2016)

Robin said:


> It says they only use your date of birth if there's more than three athletes that match, and then they go with the closest, so that shouldn't affect it. I assume they have a whole load of listed statistics where they can't or won't identify the person.


Oh no, obviously not, I just tried it again pretending I was my 24 yr old daughter, and got a hockey player, someone from shooting, and an athlete.
Some of the equestrians are my age (60) The horse takes the strain!


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 10, 2016)

I match an American athletics person, a japanese judo person and a Venezuelan weightlifter!!!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 10, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Bit of an odd question, but has anyone seen any albums and stickers on sale for Olympics 2016? Usually Panini issue an album, but I haven't seen any. There were plenty of supermarkets selling European Cup football albums earlier this year. I still have my 1972 Munich Olympics album, with stickers from Esso petrol station.



I didn't realise they did an Olympics one.  After googling it seems they issued one in Brazil featuring mainly Brazilian athletes.  So it could be they now only do one for the host country.  There doesn't seem to be anything on the Panini UK site.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 10, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> I didn't realise they did an Olympics one.  After googling it seems they issued one in Brazil featuring mainly Brazilian athletes.  So it could be they now only do one for the host country.  There doesn't seem to be anything on the Panini UK site.


The Panini album sold in Brazil was all I could find, too.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 11, 2016)

Special congratulations to Katherine Grainger for her 5th rowing medal, in double sculls with Victoria Thornley - returning to competition after 2 years of retirement after London 2012. My sister met her at a dinner shortly after London 2012, and very kindly asked Katherine for an authograph for me. My sister mentioned that I'd been a Games Maker, so Katherine's message thanked me and other purple people.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 11, 2016)

First gold in the velodrome.  Fantastic effort from the men's team sprint.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> First gold in the velodrome.  Fantastic effort from the men's team sprint.


Fabulous stuff!  Hoping for a hatful from the team!


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 12, 2016)

I actually long for a return to the times where Team GB just had one or two golds at each Olympics! I am confused by having so many winners. It just doesn't feel right!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 12, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Fabulous stuff!  Hoping for a hatful from the team!



We're bound to - as Sir Dave Brailsford said, it's down to the 'magic' wheels.  They're rounder.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2016)

Andy HB said:


> I actually long for a return to the times where Team GB just had one or two golds at each Olympics! I am confused by having so many winners. It just doesn't feel right!


1996 Atlanta was the nadir - only one gold, from Pinsent and Redgrave  We ended up 36th in the table, with a total of just 15 medals   In London - 29 golds, 65 medals in total and 3rd in the table!


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 12, 2016)

And another gold for Heather Stanning and Helen Glover in the women's pair final, repeating their success in 2012. Looks like not retiring is a good plan. The men's four won gold as well. We've got this rowing business nailed


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> And another gold for Heather Stanning and Helen Glover in the women's pair final, repeating their success in 2012. Looks like not retiring is a good plan. The men's four won gold as well. We've got this rowing business nailed


I was very annoyed with the BBC - I was recording the rowing whilst I watched the athletics 10,000m race - they broke in with the result of Stanning and Glover about 5 minutes into the race!  Then, watching my recording later, I noticed that they gave the result of the 10,000m race just after the rowing so whichever event you had chosen to watch they would have ruined the suspense for the other! Have they never heard of spoiler alerts?


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 12, 2016)

I agree with your comment about the BBC, their coverage is frankly appalling. It's utter chaos, flipping from one channel to another, and, as you say, getting news on stuff you haven't watched yet. I hate to say this, but I'm sure Sky Sports would handle it better, they are more experienced at handling sporting events. The BBC have forgotten how to do it.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 12, 2016)

Yesss - another gold in the velodrome.  It was a bit of a nail biter but a very well done to the men's team pursuit - Sir Brad, Ed Clancy, Steven Burke and Owain Doull.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 13, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Yesss - another gold in the velodrome.  It was a bit of a nail biter but a very well done to the men's team pursuit - Sir Brad, Ed Clancy, Steven Burke and Owain Doull.


A very exciting race!  Really wasn't sure if they were going to make it until the last couple of laps!  I'm realising how much I miss Hugh Porter's commentating though, it's a bit like when Murray stopped commentating on the F1  Chris Boardman makes a good 'David Coulthard' though. 

Great results in rowing...and trampolining!  
Good start for the athletics too, hope KJT cheers up a bit, she sounded very gloomy after the 200m. I caught sight of a headline this morning before I watched the late action and thought it said 'Ennis-Hill out', which made my heart sink. Thankfully, I now realise that the full headline was 'Ennis-Hill out in front!  Phew!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 13, 2016)

Rightly most of the attention has been on Wiggo and all his achievements in cycling - just incredible.  He himself thanked the team mentioning the 'unsung' heroes Yorkshireman, Ed Clancy and Steven Burke as well as rising star Owain Doull.   Agree with you about missing Hugh Porter's commentary but yes, Chris Boardman is very, very knowledgeable and comes across really well.

Should be interesting tonight in the heptathlon - a possible GB 1-2?  If so, in what order?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 13, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Should be interesting tonight in the heptathlon - a possible GB 1-2? If so, in what order?


KJT has a good long jump (when she manages to post a valid jump! ), but Jess is better with javelin, and KJT's shot was, frankly, rubbish so if her javelin is similar she will lose points there  They're evenly matched on the 800m, but I reckon Jess would win that if she had to


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 13, 2016)

Yessss indeed! What the GB men can do in the velodrome the GB women can match.   Well done to the women's team pursuit - Laura Trott, Elinor Barker, Jo Rowsell-Shand and Katie Archibald.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 13, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Yessss indeed! What the GB men can do in the velodrome the GB women can match.   Well done to the women's team pursuit - Laura Trott, Elinor Barker, Jo Rowsell-Shand and Katie Archibald.


Fabulous!!!!!


----------



## Robin (Aug 13, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Fabulous!!!!!


I'm really enjoying this, even though they have wheels not four legs!
Does the guy riding the Durney practise his deadpan expression in front of the mirror? ( though he's not as good as the guy at London 2012)


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 13, 2016)

Robin said:


> I'm really enjoying this, even though they have wheels not four legs!
> Does the guy riding the Durney practise his deadpan expression in front of the mirror? ( though he's not as good as the guy at London 2012)



The London 2012 derny rider was brilliant - all in black on a 'proper' derny (petrol tank on the handlebars).  This one was on an electric bike and bright clothing.  As you say kept the same expression though. 

Well done to Becky James for her silver in that race.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 14, 2016)

Well done to Mo in the 10000m  - it must be the quorn , nearly but not quite for Jess but a silver is not too shabby and a last gasp bronze for Greg.  It's a been a great games for the GB swimmers as well.  

Plenty more medals to come for GB.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2016)

They even resorted to tripping Mo up!  KJT really needs to get those throws sorted out then she'd be great  Fabulous from Jess and Greg! 

Looking forward to the Men's Sprint in the velodrome tonight - found it MUCH more exciting than the athletics 100m sprint, wow!  Guaranteed gold and silver!


----------



## rosy_nic (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm enjoying the coverage of the Olympics disappointed though in some events we can't seem to defend their titles for example last night Jessica Enis-Hill, Grey Rutherford, Equestrian Eventing, Equestrian Dressage Team.

Plus none of the sports people that win seem to know the words for the National Anthem I seem to remember getting them on a bit of paper for the Queens Diamond Jubilee celebration so everyone sang them, in my view if you can't sing the national anthem when you have won a Gold medal then you should not compete for your country or learn them (rant over).


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Mo & others ! Good for the country. Last time I looked we were 3rd in the world with medals


----------



## Austin Mini (Aug 14, 2016)

Unbelievable team GB are now second in the medals table!


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 15, 2016)

Yup, sandwiched between two huge countries. The single reason why we are doing so well is proper funding through Sport England and Sport Scotland, and this is Lottery money, so although you might never win the lottery, you know that some of your money has helped these athletes. And the cycling has, of course, been funded by Sky as well, though three of the four woman team were Sport England funded. For these reasons, one of these days we will lead the medal table, just wait and see.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 15, 2016)

What an incredible day at Rio.  Some stunning performances from the GB athletes, oh and a certain Mr Bolt as well.   Jason Kenny got the gold in the men's team sprint cycling - quite an unassuming character but he's now got 5 olympic golds in total, 5 golds!   

Great games so far with more medals to come.


----------



## Bloden (Aug 15, 2016)

At last, the synchronized swimming has started. They've got legs all the way to the deep end! Just hope Gemma Mengual doesn't have a (another!) tantrum if she comes second...


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2016)

What I love is the fact that we have such a diversity of success in our medals - golf! tennis! diving! trampolining! gymnastics! as well as the established cycling and athletics success, plus the swimmers have done exceptionally well this time around  Second in the table - fantastico! 

Wasn't sure about golf being included, but saw Justin Rose being interviewed in the swimming arena and he was sooooo enthusiastic about the whole Olympic experience and it was such an exciting finish


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 15, 2016)

this is the difference that proper funding for sport can make. More cash for grass roots sport has certainly helped. Football however, with all of its billions sloshing around doesn't make the same sort of investment lower down the scale. We get multi-millionaire footballers, their agents and other hangers-on, wallowing in cash while the bulk of those who play the game struggle. There is a lesson to be learned here for our national teams.

As for Rio...the cycling has had me on the edge of my seat! Thought Rugby 7s was just brilliant and the golf was really exciting. I know ..._Golf exciting_! Who'd have ever put those two words together??


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 15, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Jason Kenny got the gold in the men's team sprint cycling - quite an unassuming character but he's now got 5 olympic golds in total, 5 golds!



6 Golds ...SIR Chris Hoy
5 Golds ...SIR Steve Redgrave
5 Golds ...SIR Bradley Wiggins
5 Golds ...SIR Jason Kenny???


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 15, 2016)

Not forgetting DAME Kathryn Grainger?? & DAME Laura Trott??


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 15, 2016)

GREAT Britain  !!!   Medals r us


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2016)

What never fails to astonish me is how poorly India do at the Olympics, for such a huge country and population. Only 6 medals won in 2012 and none so far here. Are they all playing cricket?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 15, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Not forgetting DAME Kathryn Grainger?? & DAME Laura Trott??



If Jason Kenny and Laura Trott decide to have children, the cycling genes would be there but imagine the pressure on them to take up the sport.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 15, 2016)

Northerner said:


> What I love is the fact that we have such a diversity of success in our medals - golf! tennis! diving! trampolining! gymnastics! as well as the established cycling and athletics success, plus the swimmers have done exceptionally well this time around  Second in the table - fantastico!
> 
> Wasn't sure about golf being included, but saw Justin Rose being interviewed in the swimming arena and he was sooooo enthusiastic about the whole Olympic experience and it was such an exciting finish



Was thinking the same.  My only concern is I know we've got Mo, Jess and Greg and there are a few others there or thereabouts but it's where are the next generation of genuine medal contenders in track and field.  I was thinking back to the Coe and Ovett era and the world class middle distance runners we had.  Hopefully with targeted investment we'll start to see results as we have in other sports.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Was thinking the same.  My only concern is I know we've got Mo, Jess and Greg and there are a few others there or thereabouts but it's where are the next generation of genuine medal contenders in track and field.  I was thinking back to the Coe and Ovett era and the world class middle distance runners we had.  Hopefully with targeted investment we'll start to see results as we have in other sports.


Unfortunately, although it is good to see the big improvements coming through, we seem to be producing a lot of sprinters, and we will never really be able to compete in the individual events there. I think that we, as a nation, are better suited to middle/long distances, but I have always been surprised at how relatively slow our marathon runners are (apart from the obvious Paula!). Last ime we were producing good male marathon runners was in the early/mid '80s wit the likes of Steve Jones and Charlie Spedding. KJT should improve and compete well in the next Olympics, although I do find her attitude a bit lame when she is interviewed - she was comparing herself to how Jess was at 23, and how Jess improved so much in her weaker events, but seemed to totally overlook the fact that Thiam is only 21!  

Seb Coe lived just down the road from me in Broomhill when he was at his peak - he used to do hill repeats up our (very steep!) road!  That era was amazing, with Crammie as well, Daley, Steve Backley etc. Nowadays we have no-one to compare in the male runners, although Laura Muir is looking very good and is still very young


----------



## Bloden (Aug 15, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Not forgetting DAME Kathryn Grainger?? & DAME Laura Trott??


SIR sounds suave and sophisticated, but DAME sounds old and frumpy - IMHO, of course. There must be a racier title for these young female athletes (are they young? I have no idea who any of them are cos all the coverage here is of Spanish sportspeople, clearly).


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 15, 2016)

Bloden said:


> SIR sounds suave and sophisticated, but DAME sounds old and frumpy - IMHO, of course. There must be a racier title for these young female athletes (are they young? I have no idea who any of them are cos all the coverage here is of Spanish sportspeople, clearly).


Young female athletes they are indeed ...
Katherine Grainger is 40 (_apart from 5 Olympic Medals and 6 World Championship Golds she also holds a PhD in Law_) and
Laura Trott is 24 (_she has 3 Olympic Golds and 7 World Championship Golds to her name_)


----------



## Copepod (Aug 15, 2016)

I definitely support the move to make Katherine Grainger a Dame. A few months after London 2012, my sister, who is a lawyer, attended a dinner, also attended by Katherine Grainger, who is also a lawyer. My sister asked KG to write an autograph for her sister who was a Games Maker. KG wroyte  lovely message, thanking all Gamers Makers. The kindness of both women still means a lot to me.


----------



## Robin (Aug 15, 2016)

Yay! Gold for Charlotte du Jardin successfully defending her 2012 individual dressage title.
Same horse as well, she's looked after it well.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2016)

Robin said:


> Yay! Gold for Charlotte du Jardin successfully defending her 2012 individual dressage title.
> Same horse as well, she's looked after it well.


Excellent!


----------



## Donald (Aug 15, 2016)

Mark Cavendish accidentally collided with Korean cyclist Park Sanghoon causing him to crash, I remember in 2012 a british woman cyclist got disqualified for being involved in a crash


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 16, 2016)

The things people do for the sport.  This is what the track cyclists get up to (or not get up to)!! Leave the immac at home!! 

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/blog/2016/aug/15/team-gb-cycling-saddle-sore-medals


----------



## Northerner (Aug 16, 2016)

Donald said:


> Mark Cavendish accidentally collided with Korean cyclist Park Sanghoon causing him to crash, I remember in 2012 a british woman cyclist got disqualified for being involved in a crash


Chris Hoy seemed to think it was par for the course in the mass points race, and not deliberate, but it did look bad!  Hope Laura Trott gets through it unscathed! 

Brilliant pole vault competition last night/this morning!  Very exciting, that young man must be one of the happiest on Earth today!


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 16, 2016)

The look on Da Silva's face when he won the pole vault was worth the price of admission alone. I thought the French guy's attitude when he lost was surly, and unsportsmanlike. It was a superb competition- best field event so far.


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 16, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I thought the French guy's attitude when he lost was surly, and unsportsmanlike.


was his face worse than that of Lewis Smith when Max Whitlock took Pommel Gold?
You'd have thought that Whitlock had just pee'd on his chips! _#teamgreeneyedmonster_


----------



## grovesy (Aug 16, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> was his face worse than that of Lewis Smith when Max Whitlock took Pommel Gold?
> You'd have thought that Whitlock had just pee'd on his chips! _#teamgreeneyedmonster_


It is strange how we interpret things I thought he just looked gutted to have missed out!


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 16, 2016)

Looks as happy as someone who'd just achieved Olympic Silver would look really don'tcha think? Not!
Compare him to the American who got Bronze.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 16, 2016)

Another amazing night for GB in the velodrome.  Incredible stuff from Laura Trott and Jason Kenny.  Medals too for Becky James and Katy Marchant.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 16, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Another amazing night for GB in the velodrome.  Incredible stuff from Laura Trott and Jason Kenny.  Medals too for Becky James and Katy Marchant.


Oh my giddy aunt!    I have been glued to the screen but hardly able to watch!  Absolutely fantastic, tense and exciting! Well deserved by all!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 17, 2016)

Every member of the GB cycling team has come away with a medal!  Amazing and inspiring!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 17, 2016)

It looks as if the wine production in France this year will be affected as there has been a severe case of sour grapes from across the Channel.  Comments ranging from the sport is not now for the purists as it's all about muscle strength and that we've bought our medals??!!!  Also veiled scepticism asking how is it possible?  It can't possibly be anything to do with the French not winning a single cycling medal can it?


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 17, 2016)

Aye Matt they made similar surly comments in 2012. They just can't accept we are better at cycling. Their experience in the Tour de France has given them an inferiority complex, quite justifiably.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 17, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> It looks as if the wine production in France this year will be affected as there has been a severe case of sour grapes from across the Channel.  Comments ranging from the sport is not now for the purists as it's all about muscle strength and that we've bought our medals??!!!  Also veiled scepticism asking how is it possible?  It can't possibly be anything to do with the French not winning a single cycling medal can it?


Chris Hoy made the very good point that we have peaked for the Olympics, whereas the other nations have not performed to the best of their capability. Sounds very logical to me!  They're probably also miffed that their dead cert for athletics gold got silver in the pole vault...


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 17, 2016)

Have you not noticed the Hydrogen jets built into the bike's radically designed frame which are triggered from the stands by a man in a long coat and a hat giving the British riders that extra burst of speed as they come off the last bend? All a Hydrogen jet will create is water vapour so no residues for testing (lesson for VW there) and, because their feet are strapped in, it just looks like they're pedalling fast. I mean, it would be foolish to think that 4 years of dedication, training, sacrifice, persistence, pain and sheer skill could be the reason for someone to win a medal wouldn't it?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 17, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Chris Hoy made the very good point that we have peaked for the Olympics, whereas the other nations have not performed to the best of their capability. Sounds very logical to me!  They're probably also miffed that their dead cert for athletics gold got silver in the pole vault...





Jonsi said:


> I mean, it would be foolish to think that 4 years of dedication, training, sacrifice, persistence, pain and sheer skill could be the reason for someone to win a medal wouldn't it?



There are the World Championships each year and we do okay but cometh the Olympics, cometh the team.   What we are seeing now are the rewards for 20 years of investment.  The investment has to be spent wisely though.  The Australians apparently tried to copy the British funding model for Olympic sport but after another (for them) poor showing it's back to the drawing board.  Chris Hoy is correct in that for GB it's all geared towards the Olympics on a 4 year cycle (2 puns in one sentence ).  

I have some sympathy with Renaud Lavillenie in the pole vault as I think the behaviour of the Brazilian crowd towards him was poor form.  Fair enough, support your own athlete but don't boo their rivals.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 17, 2016)

Very pleased with all our medal winners !


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Aug 17, 2016)

Honestly I've been working so much I've not caught a lot of it. I enjoyed the fencing and rowing. I also love watching gymnastics! Simone Biles from USA is incredible. So is our Amy Tinkler who got bronze - she also gets her gcse results the day she gets home!!


----------



## Austin Mini (Aug 18, 2016)

Lost for words.
http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/701448/Rio-2016-Olympics-European-Union-EU-Brexit-Ukip


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 18, 2016)

An absolutely stunning effort from the Brownlee brothers in the triathlon!  Well done to them and all our medal winners so far.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 18, 2016)

Great to see Brownlee Gold and Silver in male triathlon. Awesome athletes and lovely human beings, based on meeting them last summer when volunteering at a Brownlee Foundation try tri event for schoolchildren. After handing out medals, signing things and posing for photos, they stayed after children and teachers had left, to clear up stadium, pack up branding etc.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2016)

The Brownlees are amazing!  Will we see Jonny upgrade to gold in Tokyo?  They'd have been pulling me out of the water after 100 metres - how do they do it?


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 19, 2016)

The triathlon was great to watch yesterday.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 19, 2016)

I've mean meaning to swim at Ilkley Lido for a couple of years. Must get there before end of summer season. After schools go back, it should be a bit less crowded and I work most weekends, so get some midweek days off. Thoroughly enjoyed swimming on Norfolk coast when house and pet minding. New shortie wetsuit, £19.99 from Aldi, was a great success


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 19, 2016)

I cant swim!!! I can sort of, but Im not very good or confident at it!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 19, 2016)

Now's as good a time as any to improve your swimming. So many sports clubs are putting on special events for newcomers, so it's worth looking what's happening in your area. There's an event called something like Biggest Ever Sports Day on Sat 27th / Sun 28th Aug (Bank Holiday Weekend, except Scotland). Most parkruns are doing something on Sat morning, for example.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> I cant swim!!! I can sort of, but Im not very good or confident at it!


I used to swim because my girlfriend didn't have a pass for the University pool and I did, as a graduate, so I could take her in as a guest. She was a very good swimmer and I was a weak one, but that was many, many years ago now. When I was a member of a gym here in Southampton I was tempted a few times to go into the pool, but never got round to it and don't go to the gym any more. Too much messing around, I can just step outside my door and go for a run for nothing, and no hassle! 

Going back to Rio - brilliant Gold from Jade Jones!  I used to work with an ex-British (male) Tae-Kwon Do champion, 6th Dan, and he was/is the fittest man I know! 

56 medals and counting - wonder if we'll beat London?


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 19, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Now's as good a time as any to improve your swimming. So many sports clubs are putting on special events for newcomers, so it's worth looking what's happening in your area. There's an event called something like Biggest Ever Sports Day on Sat 27th / Sun 28th Aug (Bank Holiday Weekend, except Scotland). Most parkruns are doing something on Sat morning, for example.



I'll stick with my walking as that fits in better with work etc. I dont even know where our nearest pool is!!! I dont drive so have to rely on buses etc to get to places, where as with walking I can just go out my front door and do it.


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 19, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I used to swim because my girlfriend didn't have a pass for the University pool and I did, as a graduate, so I could take her in as a guest. She was a very good swimmer and I was a weak one, but that was many, many years ago now. When I was a member of a gym here in Southampton I was tempted a few times to go into the pool, but never got round to it and don't go to the gym any more. Too much messing around, I can just step outside my door and go for a run for nothing, and no hassle!
> 
> Going back to Rio - brilliant Gold from Jade Jones!  I used to work with an ex-British (male) Tae-Kwon Do champion, 6th Dan, and he was/is the fittest man I know!
> 
> 56 medals and counting - wonder if we'll beat London?



Would be good if we can.


----------



## Robin (Aug 19, 2016)

Yay! Gold for Nick Skelton in the show jumping. His 7th Olympics, aged 58 and with a hip replacement. There's hope for me yet!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2016)

Robin said:


> Yay! Gold for Nick Skelton in the show jumping. His 7th Olympics, aged 58 and with a hip replacement. There's hope for me yet!


Haha! I was just about to post exactly the same thing!  Brilliant!  I've been getting annoyed by all the BBC 'Get Inspired' things thinking they don't apply to people my age, and there's Nick - a year older than me and winning Gold!  Superb, really pleased for him


----------



## silentsquirrel (Aug 19, 2016)

Robin said:


> Yay! Gold for Nick Skelton in the show jumping. His 7th Olympics, aged 58 and with a hip replacement. There's hope for me yet!


Yay indeed!   Broken neck in 2000 as well.  Fantastic win.  Well done, Nick.


----------



## Bloden (Aug 20, 2016)

Aw, the Spanish basketball team - always the bridesmaid to the USA's bride.  I blame their obsession with beards.
Carolina Marin may be a bit intense but...she got her badminton gold!!!!! Yay! My neighbours' talented teenagers (both badders champs) will be pleased.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 21, 2016)

Well done Mo!!!

What about a knighthood for the lad? Double double gold. What a hero, what an example to our kids.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 21, 2016)

Well well done TEAM GB !


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 22, 2016)

All over for another 4 years but I thoroughly enjoyed it all and what a performance by Team GB, well done to all. 

Good luck to the paralympic athletes.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 22, 2016)

Excellent! Really enjoyed it all, and didn't they do well?  Joe Joyce was robbed of gold for the final medal though - how can the Frenchman win by hiding behind his arms and running away for three rounds? Fix! 

Still, 67 medals!   Amazing!  Beating China!!!!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 22, 2016)

Looking forward to a bit of a rest before Paralympics


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 22, 2016)

How did Team GB make history? — an analysis by BBC News. 

In part, so they say, it was because the poor performance in 1996 gave us a metaphorical boot up the bum.  The fact that the National Lottery had already started two years earlier also helped...

And the cost of our participation in Rio works out at just £1.09 per head of population; quite good value.


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 22, 2016)

Ryan Lochte Loses Four Sponsors Following Rio Incident 

According to one comment, the only gun involved in that incident was the one Lochte used to shoot himself in the foot.


----------

